# 50 shades of suck?



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

Has anyone around here read 50 shades of Grey? What did you think? Why did you read it? Did you find it to be grounded in reality? Do you have any plans of reading the sequels, if you haven't?

I will eventually post my own opinion. Just have to get my mind together and put it into words.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

started it, got about four pages it, laughed, said "Wow this is the gayest thing I've ever seen", returned it.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

I read the free preview on Amazon, just to see why everyone's been going crazy over it. It got repetitive really quickly, and I still don't get the appeal.

But hey, it wasn't a wasted venture. Some of the mocking reviews amused me.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I borrowed a copy and read a few chapters. I had to force myself to get as far as I did, which was to like Chapter 6.


It's fan fiction, and not good fan fiction. It takes a terrible book and turns it into porn for sexually repressed women. There's no way in hell it was ever going to be any good.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Bad writing, like a 14 year old wrote it.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Before seeing this thread, I knew I'd never read that book without going to hell first. After reading through 4 posts, I know that I'd rather be in hell drinking a steaming cup of diarrhea than ever read it. Thanks for verifying my original thoughts guys. Hyperbole, I know :tongue:


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

So -- did anybody find 50 Shades of Grey genuinely 'titillating' and 'erotic'? Or just obscene and juvenile? Or all of the above? I have a copy -- but I've yet to get to the really 'naughty' parts (other things on my reading list first).


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

nb4 no one admits to liking it. everyone feels compelled to say how much they omg hated it because to admit otherwise would be social suicide. 

I dare you to say you liked it, 50 shades of suck fan here. And I know you are here. The probability is high. I will thank you. And unthank you and thank you again. BE BRAVE... especially if it's you, OP. 

That said, I have never read it. I think I read the tumblr quotes thing? Although honestly I'm not entirely sure if I'm simply thinking of the R. Pattinson hates his life one. I can do a pretty good Christian Grey voice, though.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

_Twilight _made me feel shame for the literary world less than a quarter into it before I quit. I can't read a book that is based on fan fiction from a poor form of what some call literature. Whenever I see anyone I know, acquaintances or co-workers with a copy of _50 Shades..._, I just think silently, "Why would you do that to yourself?" Somehow I doubt there is anything erotic about these books.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I never really cared for them. Even the title says it all. Monochrome. Dull. BORING. xP


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

I might finish 50 Shades of Grey and end up *enjoying* it. I'm not a herd-minded elitist who feels the need to 'like' something (especially 'classic' literature) just because somebody else says I should. And I don't really bother with the distinction between "High Art" and "Low Art" -- or trying to define what's "Literature". I either like a book -- finding the themes fascinating and want to find out what happens -- or I just don't care enough and stop reading. That's it. I don't try to project and universalise my 'tastes'. If I think a book is 'crappy', then well -- it's just me


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am interested in why it is so popular. Popular things interest me, for that reason. There must be something to it, if everybody is in to it, right? Therefore, I do not like jumping up on any hate bandwagons.

My mother has all ?three? of the books. She is highly intelligent. Therefore I asked her why she bought the books, what made them interesting? She told me they were not written very well, but they were enjoyable for what they are. 

You should not see them as an astounding piece of literature, but as an entertaining book. It succeeds in doing what it aims for. It entertains people. We all know that sex sells. The only problem I have with delving into books - even though I do like reading - is that it takes a whole lot more of my time than watching a movie. I watched the Twilight movies to see what all the fuss was about, I will not read the books, however.


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

I thought it was interesting in that I've never... Known much about the sm stuff. The writing itself is some of the worst I've read. It's shameful, really. And I hated the characters, they were very irritating. The story line was pretty lame too and just lacking. That said, I was in the mood to read it so I did. After a while though, I was more irritated and bored than interested so :/ I ended up skipping a lot lol.


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

I've read all three. Before I get jumped for being too young, I'd like to ask you two questions: 

1. What 14 year old do you know that is oblivious to sex? 
2. What safer methods do you know to fit well with a young teenager's sexual curiosities? 

I agree with Pom87, it was an okay book for what it is: erotica. It's supposed to be a mainstream fiction novel, not something that will become a literary classic in fifty years. However, the portrayal of BDSM is so inaccurate that I was pretty angry at the author at many points. Doms do not choose to be Doms because of their "troubled, adorable past" nor because they are controlling. She never once mentioned the allure of power play. Gah. It was okay.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

i fucking love 50 shades of grey, wish there were like 100 shades


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

FancyProseStyle said:


> I've read all three. Before I get jumped for being too young, I'd like to ask you two questions:
> 
> 1. What 14 year old do you know that is oblivious to sex?
> 2. What safer methods do you know to fit well with a young teenager's sexual curiosities?
> ...




It's a repressed woman's sexual fantasy. You can't expect accuracy.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

FancyProseStyle said:


> I've read all three. Before I get jumped for being too young, I'd like to ask you two questions:
> 
> 1. What 14 year old do you know that is oblivious to sex?
> 2. What safer methods do you know to fit well with a young teenager's sexual curiosities?
> ...


1. As a 22 year old male who has sex, I am still oblivious to it. I'd say this speaks for most people who are having or have had sex. Really.
2. Either I'm old and out of touch, but do teenagers really dream of BDSM these days? Oh yes of course, as a direct result of the book and other media. Your knowledge of BDSM is frightening in itself.

To an earlier post, what is this a fan-fiction of?


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

hachi-roku said:


> 1. As a 22 year old male who has sex, I am still oblivious to it. I'd say this speaks for most people who are having or have had sex. Really.
> 2. Either I'm old and out of touch, but do teenagers really dream of BDSM these days? Oh yes of course, as a direct result of the book and other media. Your knowledge of BDSM is frightening in itself.
> 
> To an earlier post, what is this a fan-fiction of?


I don't think age really has to do with anything. If I want to have a large knowledge of the world and what it entails, then I will end up knowing about things like BDSM along the way. Whether I like it, dream about it or not and why is a whole different story but I can tell you that I have better reasons than most adults who engage in it with a simple "Because it's hot." And I can very well assure you that it's not because of the media, and it is a long traveled path before that book was published and even before I knew what sex was. I'm not speaking for other teenagers though, that just seemed like a statement directed towards me personally as well (hence the quote, I guess).


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

FancyProseStyle said:


> I don't think age really has to do with anything. If I want to have a large knowledge of the world and what it entails, then I will end up knowing about things like BDSM along the way. Whether I like it, dream about it or not and why is a whole different story but I can tell you that I have better reasons than most adults who engage in it with a simple "Because it's hot." And I can very well assure you that it's not because of the media, and it is a long traveled path before that book was published and even before I knew what sex was. I'm not speaking for other teenagers though, that just seemed like a statement directed towards me personally as well (hence the quote, I guess).


I think it is a misconception in believing that age is of little importance, but it's a topic not worth discussing here. If you want to have knowledge of the world and what it entails, BDSM is an odd detour and straying from what is important. Seems like a waste one's intellectual/spiritual time to explore the matter (and the book). Although I did quote you, nothing was directed at you per se.


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

hachi-roku:3289050 said:


> I think it is a misconception in believing that age is of little importance, but it's a topic not worth discussing here. If you want to have knowledge of the world and what it entails, BDSM is an odd detour and straying from what is important. Seems like a waste one's intellectual/spiritual time to explore the matter (and the book). Although I did quote you, nothing was directed at you per se.


The book was just a fun read, and the topic is actually important and close at heart in that it is definitely not a waste of intellectual time learning about it if used as therapy. Age is important for obvious scientific reasons, but if you've had certain unwanted experiences, you can't just be expected to still be barred off from that area of life because of your young age. The door is already open.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Stupidest book ever written. Very poorly written. Couldn't get thru it. It did inspire me to find decent written erotica to read! Haven't yet- but that piece of crap- can't believe the hype. THUMBS DOWN. (If anyone can suggest a GOOD read- please share it!) tx


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I think it might blow more than it sucks


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it just me, or does it seem like people read this either because 1) Everyone talks about it and they wanna see what all the publicity is about. or 2) Because they wanna be able to say it sucks too. I've never read it and I don't plan on reading it. I'm not usually one to follow the crowd, but I've never seen or heard anyone say anything about it better than "it's okay", so why on earth would I want to read it?


----------



## paul spunion (Jan 7, 2013)

seems like its hip to knock this book, i aint read it or plan on reading it but im shure it cant be much or any worse than the top ten books wall fart sells


----------



## paperbrain (Jan 4, 2013)

I’ve read the book cover to cover. 

I have to say the writer is good at keeping the pages turning. It was written to be erotic pop fiction and not literature so I wasn’t expecting to be reading “Little Birds”or “Delta of Venus”, both of which I read, but it’s been a long time. The author does know how to strategically put in her hook. This probably comes from the fact that she was, I believe, a television producer in England. 

But she makes some glaring regional and generational mistakes. For instance, she has the characters, which are in their twenties emailing instead of texting as their primary way of talking to each other. It makes for a nice device in the book but it is not real plausible. Also the character Christian gives the main character Anna an Apple computer. A business man from Seattle would most likely not give someone an Apple computer. They would consider an Apple computer to be a toy. They’d give them a Dell or something more along those lines running the latest version of Windows. 

The character Anna is from Georgia and has no accent. Someone from Georgia who goes to a four year university would lose a considerable amount of their southern accent but a “y’all” would stillcreep in there now and again. The college Anna goes to is more or less a satellite campus of a real University. Why would a business man give money to a satellite campus? He wouldn’t. He’d give it to the actual university, being it's set in Washington State it would be WSU in Pullman or the UW in Seattle. I would say more likely WSU in Pullman because the character Christian has some hang-up about hunger and that colleges specializes in farming amongst other things like journalism, which is what I believe Anna’s best friend’s major is.

Since we are in a Personality forum, I had difficulty with Anna’s character’s personality type. She seems like a typical INFJ, or in other words an introverted idealist. She’s a writer; she loves “Tess d’Urberville”amongst other classic books and wishes to work for a publishing company and spend the rest of her life bathing in literature. Christian’s character is most likely either an ENTJ or an INTJ. I’m betting the latter because of his obsessive need for privacy and control. I’d have to put them through the personality test to know for sure but I’m betting pretty hard that’s what they are. I suppose it’s possible that an INTJ sadist would fall for the very likable and idealistic INFJ. But INTJ’s have a tendency, more than any other personality type to seek out another INTJ or if they are male, possibly an INTP. And the book seems to imply, because of his past with the female dominant who gave him his sexual awakening in the book though it never comes out and fully says it, that Christian sees himself in Anna and has now switched into the male version of the dominate who introduced him to the world of BDSM…and Anna being that mirror of Christian's former self just isn't believable. Anna has a rich inner life and such, but I think the author is trying to say he’s met his equal or his match in Anna’s character and I just don’t see the author proving that in the book. 

I’m not going to say I didn’t find the book a fun read. I’d be lying if I did. I think the author had an interesting character driven idea for a book but I think what happened is she let herself get too caught up in her own fantasies about the perfect man and the kind of sex she’d like to engage in. I would have liked Christian to not be perfect physically, to let him have some interesting realistic flaws, maybe still have him be into BDSM but not make it the overriding issue in the story and not be as overtly and unrealistically wealthy. And I’d like Anna to show some strength, stop talking about her stupid inner goddess and lay down the law with the guy with a lot more wit. 

Anyway, that’s just my take on it.


I'm going to edit in a couple more structural issues with the book. One is the author actually does a very good job of introducing the characters to each other; Anna trips and falls to the floor as she enters the room to meet him for the first time and interview him. Christian is sitting at his desk or "throne" of his large office. He's on his turf and she's a visitor in a strange land. This shows the audience a physical image of who has the power at that point. Any character in any scene always has more power than the other character or characters. Now a good author would bookend this with the final scene shifting the power from Christian to Anna and do something like say have Anna walk out at the top of a staircase right after looking down at the bottom of the stairs at a defeated Christian. But she doesn't do that and that's a flaw.

Secondly she never really gets us to a well defined midpoint, a point of no return where she could start damaging the structure of their relationship piece by piece. Hitchcock movies are brilliant at having well defined midpoints such as "Vertigo", "Rebecca" and Psycho where action takes a dramatic shift at the middle of the picture and almost divides the film into two stories. I think both of those structural changes would have helped the author write a better book.


----------



## Starlequin (Nov 28, 2012)

I read an excerpt somewhere and thought it was awful. I don't like reading material that is not well written. If you're going to publish, spend the time to craft your artwork carefully. Have people proof-read. When I feel like something is carelessly written it's insulting to me in a sense. It's feels... rude? 

I couldn't believe my boyfriend bought the book just because he wanted to see what the hype was about. I wouldn't want any of my hard-earned money to be sent to the author of the book. I'm pretty sure he never finished the book either. He probably got sick of it part way through, heh.


----------



## whispers_the_wind (Aug 30, 2012)

I started reading it in hope of maybe finding out more about the BDSM scene or just what all the hype was about. I got as far as to the first sex scene. For all the praise and talk about how steamy it is I thought it just fell flat. I felt like the characters themselves had cardboard personalities and the want-to-be-fancy writing style just made it worse. All the "quirky" vintage things Anna is supposed to like gave me the impression they were a substitute for putting more effort into building an actual personality. Christian was just disturbing from what I saw. As long as it was clear he was eye candy and rich that apparently shouldn't be a problem, but should actually be considered hot. I guess Anna's blandness comes in handy cuz it gives the reader an ease of access at imagining themselves experiencing the story (or Christian). Which is probably what the hard core fans like about it.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

I had the same reaction as most of the above. Wanted to find out what the hype was about, read the first chapter, found out the writing was atrocious and the plot lame and predictable. I've read much better fan-fiction, but even most of that doesn't deserve this sort of acclaim.
This book is an embarrassment - demonstrates all too well that most Americans can neither read or write well anymore. That bothers me a lot more than the actual subject matter does.


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

I finished to first book a few weeks ago, and I got the sequels for christmas, so now I feel obligated to read them. Anyway, my personal opinion. First of all, I originally intended to read the book for a good laugh. Had heard and read a few excerpts and found it hilarious, so I sort of knew what I was in for. I also wanted "to experience it myself".

My general conclusion is that it's a bad book. The language is inconsistent, the story is predictable, the sex is unrealistic and the characters are terrible. I've never despised a fictional character as much as I have Anastasia Steele. She's EXTREMELY naive, to the point of appearing dumb and uneducated. Just some of the choices she makes want me to literary punch her in the face. And those "inner characters". Want to slap them every time they come up, which is every other page. And Christian. That fucking abusive, stalking maniac. He makes The Joker seem at least somewhat sane in comparison. 
Despite all this, it can still be very entertaining at times. Haven't laughed this much from a book in years, and the fact that it's supposed to be serious makes it even funnier. Still convinced the author is a troll though. I mean, it's so ridiculous at times that I thought to myself "this can't be for real". Just the way some thing are worded is so silly and completely destroys any mood the author is trying to convey. One thing that surprised me was that it was a very easy book to read. A bit like cheese doodles. Very easy to eat and can be quite good at the time, but it feels like you're eating air and you're never full until it's too late and then you feel both nauseous and dirty.


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

Mango Kiwi said:


> Stupidest book ever written. Very poorly written. Couldn't get thru it. It did inspire me to find decent written erotica to read! Haven't yet- but that piece of crap- can't believe the hype. THUMBS DOWN. (If anyone can suggest a GOOD read- please share it!) tx


Lolita
Breakfast at Tiffany's
The Invisible Man
The Wealth of Nations

Edit: Oh wait, if you meant erotica...this is obviously not erotica. Sorry >_<


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Read all three parts of it and first part was interesting hence I decided to get other two as well but If I have to review the story i would say that though the Character of christian Grey is hot (Dominant and Possessive) but that makes you bore after a while ,Anatasia Steele appears to be a Child in a body of 21 year old girl ( I don,t want to eat food ),even people who are on diet eat food.She is so ignorant about sexuality that's unbelievable most of the time. While there are certain scenes that made the read worthwhile some were quite frustrating.
I think if the book was written from POV of both characters then it may have looked a little more hot.I don,t mind if E L James had stole the plot of story from twilight but at least she should have added the degree of sensuality in it on her own.


----------



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

I usually stick with nonfiction (preference) so I'd probably have never heard of it, but INTJ stepdaughter & writer is outraged & tells me the writing is horrific and I believe her because she's well read, too.


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Emotional porn and trashy romance novels I stay away from.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

FancyProseStyle said:


> Lolita
> Breakfast at Tiffany's
> The Invisible Man
> The Wealth of Nations
> ...


no that's great - thanks!


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

paperbrain said:


> Since we are in a Personality forum, I had difficulty with Anna’s character’s personality type. She seems like a typical INFJ, or in other words an introverted idealist. She’s a writer; she loves “Tess d’Urberville”amongst other classic books and wishes to work for a publishing company and spend the rest of her life bathing in literature. Christian’s character is most likely either an ENTJ or an INTJ. I’m betting the latter because of his obsessive need for privacy and control. I’d have to put them through the personality test to know for sure but I’m betting pretty hard that’s what they are. I suppose it’s possible that an INTJ sadist would fall for the very likable and idealistic INFJ. But INTJ’s have a tendency, more than any other personality type to seek out another INTJ or if they are male, possibly an INTP.


The rest of your review I agree with but quirky, innocent, submissive Ana seems like a text book INFP to me and not INFJ like at all. Christain is indeed an XNTJ and they seem to have had some kind of Fi/Te connection. The book's author is probably an ENFP but that I am less sure off. Dreadful, over rated book overall.


----------



## paperbrain (Jan 4, 2013)

You may have a point. Anna could quite likely be an INFP. They also like books and have a tendancy towards writing much like INFJ's. To be fair I am speculating on what the characters are and haven't actually put them through the test and it is always fun to put fictional characters through Keirsey's little test so I'll go ahead and do that and try to post back later on what results I get.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

> 50 Shades of Suck


Don't give them any ideas, now.


----------



## Tsaiireii (Mar 25, 2012)

I've read better fanfiction, which ... is saying a lot. :I 
It also grossly misrepresents the intent of BDSM. Then again, the story was re-written from a Twilight fanfiction, so the terrible characterization isn't a surprise.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

I haven't read them. However my mom loved the first and second book, in a beat, she hasn't finished the third one because she says it's way too repetitive. 

She kind of resumed the plot to me and I really didn't care much about it, but I understand why people like it.

Now.. What I found disturbing is that my mother told me that according to the description of the main character (Ana?), she looked and 'acted' just like me.. So she imagined me as Ana while reading


----------



## paperbrain (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay. So like I promised I went a head and took two seperate test for both Anna and Christian. I had them do a free online test and the written test out of Keirsey's book. These are the results I came up with: For Anna the online test came out I (88%) N (82%) F (64%) and J (47%). For the book test she came out I N T/F (50/50 on both the A and B questions for T and F) J. For Christian the online test came out I (52%) N (58%) T (5%) J (5%). For the book test he came out ISTJ. So the interpretatation of their personalities could go a couple of different ways I suppose. Perhaps someone else who has read the book could try doing the personality testing on the characters and see if they come out with a different answer.


----------

